# Renovoparts.com DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THEM!!!!



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Think these folks are being unreasonable, would check with folks bought the money order from:

https://www.thebalance.com/cancel-a-money-order-315468

Since already receive part from Delta would bring any paper work or part from them with you! Also copies of your e-mails.

Thanks for the heads up on these folks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I just received 2 parts for the same lathe (spring and clip) from them with no problems.

As for the switch, I've had 2 go bad and finally just went to Lowe's and bought a standard DPST light switch. It works great. However, I had to forego the "paddle off" option.


----------



## penturner2 (Jan 18, 2019)

You can call Delta in Spartanburg SC if you want the paddle functionality back. The new switch comes with a lock out feature too. Ill get the phone and part number if you want (I still have the packing slip). Delta sells the same part for 10.88 if I remember correctly.
It was not the functionality I could have straight wired it or used a floor switch. 
Jim Austin & his staff were so obnoxious and apathetic I did not want any other wood worker to go thru that. We are a dying breed. I have worked a service job for longer than I want to admit. It was easily the worst customer service I have ever had. Worse than the DMV.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry to read this? Have received 2 different orders during 2018 from folks at 
https://renovoparts.com/

No problems ordering or getting parts. Both my parts were in stock, shipped day after ordering, and were correct.

I tend to be vary careful giving people online my money. 
When I looked up Renovo parts; learned they are folks that bought a lot of the Delta (and other mfg) 'excess' parts inventory sold by B&D after they purchased Delta (to help pay down debt of purchase). The B&D purchase of Delta has made parts for older tools very hard to find.
My only suggestion would be only purchase parts from Renovo that are listed as 'in stock' to be safest?
I would never order a part that where the source has to go buy it before they can ship it.

Let's be honest, there is nothing magical about getting replacement parts for tools made in Asia. All it takes a concerted effort finding original mfg, or a clone mfg. Since most all wood working tools produced in Asia from ~1960-1990 are made by a hand full of Taiwanese companies, this becomes even easier to source parts.

The current B&D parts staff (Delta) are finding 'new' sources for popular parts as I type this; call them and ask if you don't believe me.

You can try it yourself, give Alibaba (fleabay+facebook of china) a look. You can find most any electric component you want, even old switches for a lathe or table saw. Just plan on spending a couple days searching and communicating via email to make the deal (unless you speak Mandarin or Cantonese?).

Best Luck in your part search.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for offer. I've gotten used to the switch. I think the original switch design was part of the problem. The paddle seemed to apply uneven pressure on the switch mechanism causing the internal moving parts to misalign and fail.

Now if I could just find a source for the Reeve's drive pulleys!


----------



## CharlieKilian (Sep 16, 2016)

I placed an order with them and never heard anything from them. Sent a request a few times, but only got silence from them. I suspect they list things as "in stock" even when they don't have them.


----------



## penturner2 (Jan 18, 2019)

Same here, I ordered the part listed there was zero mention of the part being obsolete or out of stock on their website. When I brought this up I was blasted by the owner verbally that he had thousands of parts and could not keep up with all of them….
Additionally they never responded to any emails. I had no choice but to call.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

> Same here, I ordered the part listed there was zero mention of the part being obsolete or out of stock on their website. When I brought this up I was blasted by the owner verbally that he had thousands of parts and could not keep up with all of them….
> Additionally they never responded to any emails. I had no choice but to call.
> 
> - penturner2


WOW!!!! If the owner / business can't keep up with the stock…. What the hay is he doing in the parts business to begin with?


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like a problem I had a few years ago with a company that I placed an order with, I never did get the item I had ordered or my money back, it turned out the company had filed bankruptcy. Now they seem to be thriving, I won't be placing any orders with them though.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Smitty, call them and see if you can get your stuff or your money back now that they're solvent again. If not, let everyone here know who they are and the details of your situation so we can all collectively avoid them.


----------



## penturner2 (Jan 18, 2019)

I never expected over night or Amazon/Walmart quality shipping and tracking. I did expect them to at least make an effort to order my part within 6 weeks. And not berate me over the phone for their obvious error/oversight. I make mistakes too.
After having the owner chew me out 3 times & hang up on me….


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

I just looked up their website, got their address under "About us", and did a web search. There I did a street view, which shows an almost empty store front.

This is not a viable source of products, this is simply an order taking location, where they then order from another source to fulfill the order. No stock, practically no personnel, if any, and their success as a middle man rests soley on the response of actual stocking sources.

In your case, I suspect they relayed your order, and it got lost or was really out of stock elsewhere, and may have been cancelled by others.

Be careful with whom you do business, even this company's website indicates a lack of professionalism or a well established business. What would worry me most is the fact that they have your credit card information and their security my be sadly lacking, if they have any security at all.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you contacted your credit card company about getting the charge reversed?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some comments on Sawmill Creek from three years ago that sound familiar:
https://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?240526-Renovo-parts


----------



## penturner2 (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes I called my Credit card immediately after hanging up with Renovo.
I contested the charge, I should hear back soon. The only reason I ordered from them was it was not "out of stock" or "backordered" on the website….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah im having issues myself,website stated available,been waiting over 3 weeks,was told a week ago it would ship right out,called again yesterday and told it will go out this week.i was told just because it says available doesn't mean they have it.so i said whats the eta? she couldn't answer.if i dont receive by monday im requesting a cancellation and my money back,or ill contact my credit company and ask for charges reversed.i normally use ereplacement parts,never had a problem with them but they didn't have the part.my recommendation, dont use these guys,very poorly run business.just wish id seen this review before.


----------



## penturner2 (Jan 18, 2019)

Discover did apply my refund to my acount. I'm still in shock at the way they treated a paying customer. With Customer Service skills like that they won't last long. Amazon, Walmart & ebay have moved the bar, being downright obnoxious will not fly anymore.
Pottz sorry to hear you are getting the same run around I was. was also told "just because it says available doesn't mean they have it" What is a ecommerce web site for?


> ?
> Jim told me he did not keep his website updated. REALLY


?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Discover did apply my refund to my acount. I m still in shock at the way they treated a paying customer. With Customer Service skills like that they won t last long. Amazon, Walmart & ebay have moved the bar, being downright obnoxious will not fly anymore.
> Pottz sorry to hear you are getting the same run around I was. was also told "just because it says available doesn't mean they have it" What is a ecommerce web site for?
> 
> 
> ...


well i finally got my part after 5 weeks and yeah ill never use them again!


----------

